# The Cyborg Name Generator



## keen kook

Check out the Cyborg Name Generator:

http://cyborgname.com/


----------



## SierraCook

J.A.N.E.L.L.E.: Journeying Artificial Neohuman Engineered for Learning and Logical Exploration

S.I.E.R.R.A.C.O.O.K.: Synthetic Individual Engineered for Repair and Reasoning/Artificial Construct Optimized for Observation and Killing


----------



## luvs

i was built for, amongst another thing, 'effecient yelling'.


----------



## Barbara L

B.A.R.B.A.R.A.: Biomechanical Artificial Replicant Built for Accurate Repair and Assassination ..............Yikes!

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

P.D.S.W.I.F.E.: 

Positronic Digital Soldier Wanting Infiltration and Forbidden Exploration


----------



## wasabi




----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Mine is too long to type, but thats a neat site.


----------



## Barbara L

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Mine is too long to type, but thats a neat site.


Cut and paste DS---we want to see it!

 Barbara


----------



## keen kook

You lot had better behave - this is K.E.E.N. K.O.O.K.: *Killing and Efficient Exploration Neohuman/Knight Optimized for Observation and Killing *speaking!

Glad you all enjoyed the site!


----------



## mudbug

*M*echanical
*U*nit 
*D*esigned for
*B*attle and
*U*ltimate
*G*ratification


----------



## norgeskog

SierraCook said:
			
		

> J.A.N.E.L.L.E.: Journeying Artificial Neohuman Engineered for Learning and Logical Exploration
> 
> S.I.E.R.R.A.C.O.O.K.: Synthetic Individual Engineered for Repair and Reasoning/Artificial Construct Optimized for Observation and Killing


 
I'll get back to you on this one, SC 

N.orwegian
O.rganic
R
G
E
S
K
O
G


----------



## DampCharcoal

D.A.M.P. Digital Android Manufactured for Peacekeeping. That's no fun, where's my M-16?


----------



## DampCharcoal

E.R.I.K. Electronic Replicant Intended for Killing. Now THAT'S more like it!


----------



## GB

*G*eneral
*B*eing


----------



## middie

Mechanical Individual Designed for

Dangerous Infiltration and Exploration.

Yeah I like it lol


----------



## kitchenelf

very interesting!!! LOL


----------



## MJ

Very interesting...


----------



## nicole

N.I.C.O.L.E.: Networked Intelligent Construct Optimized for Logical Exploration


----------



## PA Baker

GB said:
			
		

> *G*eneral
> *B*eing


 
Poor GB--it can't get more generic than that!  LOL!

Stacey--Synthetic Transforming Android Calibrated for Exploration and Yelling  (yea!  yelling!  so *watch out*!  )

PA Baker--Positronic Artificial Being Assembled for Killing and Efficient Repair


----------



## buckytom

B.U.C.K.Y.T.O.M.: Biomechanical Unit Calibrated for Killing and Yelling/Troubleshooting and Observation Machine


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

youre calerbrated for yelling??


----------

